# Should Toronto bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics?



## b13 (Jan 14, 2007)

Toronto has had two really good bids for the olympics games but has fallen short. Should Toronto bid for the 2016 Summer games even though Vancouver already has the 2010 Winter Games. Atlanta did it in 1996 and Slat Lake did it 2002. What do you think, should Toronto try again?


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Absolutely.

Toronto only lost to Beijing because it was 'China's turn'. At every phase where the IOC ranked competing cities, Toronto regularly came out on top in several categories.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

NO!! If we're going to bid, we should bid on one we can win. Chicago and L.A. are already pursuing a bid, for Toronto to just start now, it would be a waste of time and a bid. 

Beijing didn't _just_ beat Toronto for 2008, we got our ass handed to us!

Round One: Beijing 44, Toronto 20

Round Two: Beijing 56, Toronto 22


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Too soon after Vancouver as well. Hopefully, we can get something in the '20s.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Canadian Chocho said:


> NO!! If we're going to bid, we should bid on one we can win. Chicago and L.A. are already pursuing a bid, for Toronto to just start now, it would be a waste of time and a bid.
> 
> Beijing didn't _just_ beat Toronto for 2008, we got our ass handed to us!
> 
> ...


That's not how I remembered it, but maybe Im wrong.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nope. I'm as big an Olympic supporter as anyone, and it is futile trying again for a while. Vancouver's Winter Games have scuttled us for the much bigger Summer Games for at least a decade. Lick our wounds for a bit, and learn to love curling, or pentathelon ice fishing, or whatever they do.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Double post due to the three hour wait for anything to download.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

No, Vancouver already took it for Canada, nothing against Toronto. 

Although that Atlanta-SLC thing does make it possible...does Toronto have a bid?

I think that it would be on fire if was in Dubai.


----------



## b13 (Jan 14, 2007)

If LA and Chicago are bidding for the olympics then I think Toronto may have a good chance to win. LA has already hosted the olympics countless times. So it would probably be between Toronto and Chicago. Both cities are amazing but I think Toronto would be a better host.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

If a rail link is built connecting the downtown core to Pearson Airport is built, the waterfront is SIGNIFICANTLY re-developed and improved, the Gardiner Expressway is torn down and replaced by an underground highway (i.e. like Boston's), the pathetic TTC subway is expanded to more than its current "north-south" & "east-west" limited span, and all those punks begging for spare change are cleaned off our street, then YES, we should bid.

But, obviously, these things aren't going to happen anytime soon, so forget the bid.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> If a rail link is built connecting the downtown core to Pearson Airport is built, the waterfront is SIGNIFICANTLY re-developed and improved, the Gardiner Expressway is torn down and replaced by an underground highway (i.e. like Boston's), the pathetic TTC subway is expanded to more than its current "north-south" & "east-west" limited span, and all those punks begging for spare change are cleaned off our street, then YES, we should bid.
> 
> But, obviously, these things aren't going to happen anytime soon, so forget the bid.


The waterfront is in the process of being redeveloped (and it'll be long done by the time the next Olympics rolls around). The subway already serves the central city (and face it, this is where all the tourists will be anyway) fairly well - the problem lies in connecting the boroughs. And uh, you can't just "remove" homeless people, so forget that. 

Removing the Gardiner and rail link would be important though, however, they would likely be _part_ of a bid, and not, as you seem to think, have to get done before a bid is made.

Anyway, why is this even in Citytalk?


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

i do agree we should eal with the panhandelling problem. The truth is a good deal of the people asking for money are quite able people.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

The problem for a Toronto bid at this time is a lack of facilities, much worse than Chicago's problem in this regard. If I remember Toronto has one very nice arena, the air Canada Center and a reasonable baseball stadium that could be used for soccer I guess but only seats about 55,000, too small for an Olympic headquarters. Do the citizens of Toronto want to commit themselves to the costs of building all the necessary facilities? Remember Montreal? If I were a citizen of Toronto, I would be backing Chicago's bid and planning a reasonably convenient trip across the great lakes.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, there was going to be an 80K-er in the Portlands. (proposal).

For soccer you could use BMO.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It's probably better to wait to see if the 2016 games go to the US, and then try for the 2020 games. It may seem to some as being too close between Canadian games.


----------



## b13 (Jan 14, 2007)

But Atlanta had the games in 1996 and Salt Lake had them in 2002, which is 6 years apart just as Vancouver 2010 and possibly Toronto 2016


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

monkeyronin said:


> And uh, you can't just "remove" homeless people, so forget that.


Sure you can! Did you not see that movie with Steven Segal where rich dudes hunt homeless people in New Orleans for sport?

In fact, we could offer this up as our demonstration sport for the Olympics... two birds with one stone!

Ok, Im done being a prick now.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't think I'm feelin the whole Atlanta/SLC arguement. I mean, the US has some 9x the population of Canada. Just because it was fair for the games to come to a population pool of 300 mil twice in six years doesn't mean the same for 32 mil.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

I think it's highly likely that 2016 will go to a North American city. If Vancouver was not hosting the 2010 winter games then I would have thought Toronto would stand a fair chance even against tough competiton (either Chicago or LA and also Tokyo). However Vancouver hosting 2010 will almost certainly rule Toronto out for 2016. It's only worthwhile for Toronto to bid for 2020 if Tokyo, or some other city outside North America, wins the bid for 2016. If an American city wins 2016 then Toronto will not get it in 2020 either as they will want to move continents. Toronto's only path is to pray for Tokyo in 2016 and then go for 2020. If Chicago or LA wins 2016 then forget it until 2024 at least.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

If 2016 is not in N. America, then 2020 could be it for Toronto.


----------



## b13 (Jan 14, 2007)

^ well im not really surprised that happened because many european cities who've hosted the games have gone over budget i.e. Torino but I think if Toronto got the games they would be able to stay on budget because they will be able to follow the steps Calgary did when they had thier Winter games. Oh and we'll just do the opposite of Montreal lol


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

svs said:


> The problem for a Toronto bid at this time is a lack of facilities, much worse than Chicago's problem in this regard. If I remember Toronto has one very nice arena, the air Canada Center and a reasonable baseball stadium that could be used for soccer I guess but only seats about 55,000, too small for an Olympic headquarters. Do the citizens of Toronto want to commit themselves to the costs of building all the necessary facilities? Remember Montreal? If I were a citizen of Toronto, I would be backing Chicago's bid and planning a reasonably convenient trip across the great lakes.


The SkyDome is wonderful, it is alright for baseball, and great for soccer and football! It is the best multi-use stadium in the world! I even think they have an upcoming cricket match between Pakistan and India scheduled.

Baseball










Canadian Football










Soccer


----------



## CHIsentinel (Feb 7, 2006)

b13 said:


> If LA and Chicago are bidding for the olympics then I think Toronto may have a good chance to win. LA has already hosted the olympics countless times. So it would probably be between Toronto and Chicago. Both cities are amazing but I think Toronto would be a better host.


Very well-thought out and logical reasoning, thanks..but no.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

^ The soccer/football involving Portugal and Italy(?) was more packed. I loved how soccer matches are almost sell outs (95%+) yet when the Jays are above 500 they're lucky to be at 70%.


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

b13 said:


> but I think if Toronto got the games they would be able to stay on budget because ..



ironic that pictures of the skydome were posted after this posting. prime example of a publicly funded project *cough* staying on budget.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

jeicow said:


> ^ The soccer/football involving Portugal and Italy(?) was more packed. I loved how soccer matches are almost sell outs (95%+) yet when the Jays are above 500 they're lucky to be at 70%.


Actually the first pic is Liverpool vs. Porto, the second is Roma vs. Celtic.


----------



## Frankiec (Jan 24, 2006)

b13 said:


> Toronto has had two really good bids for the olympics games but has fallen short. Should Toronto bid for the 2016 Summer games even though Vancouver already has the 2010 Winter Games. Atlanta did it in 1996 and Slat Lake did it 2002. What do you think, should Toronto try again?





b13 said:


> But Atlanta had the games in 1996 and Salt Lake had them in 2002, which is 6 years apart just as Vancouver 2010 and possibly Toronto 2016


I thought this was obvious to the general public...but the Winter Olympic Games and the Summer Olympic Games are two _entirely different beasts_ and where they're hosted can't be compared.

_"City A hosted the Winter Games so City B should bid for the Summer Games"_ just doesn't make any sense.
Toronto, you'd be shooting for the Summer Games. Enough said. 

The Winter Olympic Games are hosted by cities with _access to ski resorts_.
For example: Lake Placid, Sapporo, Squaw Valley, Salt Lake City.

The Summer Olympic Games are hosted by _world class cities_.
For example: Paris, London, Berlin, Tokyo.

You can read more about it here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_Olympics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_Olympic


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

b13 said:


> Toronto has had two really good bids for the olympics games but has fallen short. Should Toronto bid for the 2016 Summer games even though Vancouver already has the 2010 Winter Games. Atlanta did it in 1996 and Slat Lake did it 2002. What do you think, should Toronto try again?


No, because DOHA has submitted its bid and it will win inshalla!:cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The last Summer Olympics in N.A. was Atlanta in 1996 so it's possible for Toronto to win (if we bid) in 2016. 2020 is probably more realistic though because of the Vancouver Olympics.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Just a note...if Toronto bids again, it will actually be its 6th attempt at hosting the games. It bid for the 1940, 1960, and 1976 games, but lost at the COA level (and obviously the 1940 games were not held at all).




> If I were a citizen of Toronto, I would be backing Chicago's bid and planning a reasonably convenient trip across the great lakes.



I wouldn't say a Toronto to Chicago trip is very convenient. For those who want to attend the games, I suppose it would be reasonably accessable, but does little for those interested in hosting the games.


While the olympics is a great event for a city from the perspective of marketing or exposing that city to a lot of people in a short period of time, I personally would rather Toronto pass on hosting.

The reason is more practical in the long run...the Portlands is the natural venue to build olympic-specific facilities that do not already exist. And since this redevelopment site is Toronto's once-in-a-lifetime oppotunity to design a giant 21st century downtown waterfront neighbourhood, it should not be compromised by trying to re-use olympic facilities...it should be purpose built for what its long-term use is...not for something that lasts 3 weeks. And I've never seen any olympic "village" that translated into a great new neighbourhood after the games.

Just in general, we should not be spending vast sums of money on infastructure for 3 weeks of use...the olympics is not a priority. For sure they would want to build a rail link to the airport. Now, not saying we couldn't use one, and I'm sure one will be built eventually regardless of whether there is an olympics in Toronto or not...but just that there are a zillion other priorities far more important than shuffling the few people who travel to and from downtown and the airport.

I also cringe at the way cities try and tart themselves up for the games. Toronto would probably go easy on this...hardly the kind of out-and-out trying to hide flaws the way Bejing did, but I just don't like the idea of "posing". And I certainly don't like the idea that we would even consider sweeping the marginalized people of society under the rug just so we can look good for 3 weeks (not that you would get away with this in Toronto anyway...too many local groups would love to turn that into a massive scandal, which would backfire on the city).

Another small thing I would not like, is that given the reality of the times, and our proximity to the US border, it would obviously become a big security nightmare. I could live with the added crowds, but I suspect the level of security would spoil the party...but that's just me.

I think sport competition involving the best of the best is a great thing, and this event IS a great party for the host city, and DOES bring the eyes of the world upon the city for a brief time...but the Olympics carries so much negative baggage, I think when you weigh the pros and cons...it just ain't worth it.

If Toronto has to continue clawing it's way up the "world Class" ladder the hard way (without Olympics and World Fairs, etc), then maybe we should just keep doing it that way...it seems to work for us so far.






KGB


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

^^Nicely said, we've achieved a Beta world city rating without the added boost of Olympics, World Cups, World Fairs.. etc. I'm pretty sure that one of those events adds a point to the rating - which would propel us to alpha status... But really, who cares? In our eyes Toronto is already a major global city, a city where persons from the entire world live in harmony! That, is the definition of a true global city.


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

http://www.chicago2016.org/
Please Support the 2016 chicago Summer Olympics-"Stir the Soul"


----------



## Frankiec (Jan 24, 2006)

Filip said:


> ^^Nicely said, we've achieved a Beta world city rating without the added boost of Olympics, World Cups, World Fairs.. etc. I'm pretty sure that one of those events adds a point to the rating - which would propel us to alpha status... But really, who cares? In our eyes Toronto is already a major global city, a city where persons from the entire world live in harmony! That, is the definition of a true global city.


I was once at the Silver Bow Pizza Parlor in Butte, Montana and heard a guy say the _exact_ same thing.


----------



## Winnemac (Mar 6, 2006)

That's interesting, but I think Toronto is more of a world city (if beta) than Butte.


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

Go for 2020, or 2024, 2016 is too soon after Vancouver, so you'll have a better chance getting it then.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

T O R O N T O 2 0 2 0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## go_leafs_go02 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd go 2020. 2016, is 6 years after Canada has the winter games. Now i know the USA had that (1996 and 2002), but that's the USA, I think its a completely different story, based on many things, including political power, population, etc. 

Of course, if an american city gets the 2016 games (which I would not be surprised by at all) then Toronto's idea of hosting the games would go to 2024 and beyond. 

Haha, seems so far away, but I'll only be in my mid thirties by then. (I'm only 19 right now)


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

I'd say that city ought to pass coz most folks don't find it readily pretty or even charming. Streetscapes are a mess to begin with -- rusty roadway signs clamped tatteredly to decrepit poles between which insulation dangles many feet downward off the masses of strung utility lines. Restaurant windows filthy for seasons on end from either patrons' or cooks' food splatters -- don't get me going about the deplorable state of restrooms in establishments no matter what their Michelin-star ratings there . . . Most storefronts ought to be rethought throughout town there.

I'm curious, do spats still occur between strangers out in public there daytime? Boy, would those squabbles there get me chuckling.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ you should write a book...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^ Poor elkram. I kind of feel sorry for him. He's a bit of an unhappy misfit, so I try extra hard to be nice to him!


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh com'on...what we've really been missing is some good ole fashioned out-of-the-blue, passionate Toronto-bashing from emotionally over-charged Montrealers. It's like they have given up the past few years....that's even more pathetic than listening to their incoherent rants about Toronto (dangling wire insulation???? ).





KGB


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well... I would never call poor elkram "over-charged"... over-refreshed, perhaps.. and slightly....ermmm.. "rambling and incoherent" with an inventive memory. I'm sure he is a _very nice person_ with _many_ friends.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

elkram said:


> I'd say that city ought to pass coz most folks don't find it readily pretty or even charming. Streetscapes are a mess to begin with -- rusty roadway signs clamped tatteredly to decrepit poles between which insulation dangles many feet downward off the masses of strung utility lines. Restaurant windows filthy for seasons on end from either patrons' or cooks' food splatters -- don't get me going about the deplorable state of restrooms in establishments no matter what their Michelin-star ratings there . . . Most storefronts ought to be rethought throughout town there.


This is a thread about Toronto, not Montreal. And you forgot to include collapsing highway bridges.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

^^


Well, that's the part I like the most...it doesn't matter how much more tattered Montreal is (for a while there, I thought it was starting to look like Detroit)...they can always rationalize their Toronto-bashing. 

Since we might as well use this little sidebar to tie in with the actual topic, rather than let it take it into oblivian....Montreal had an Expo and a summer Olympics (good ones too)...it still didn't stop it from playing second fiddle to Toronto.





KGB


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

KGB said:


> Since we might as well use this little sidebar to tie in with the actual topic, rather than let it take it into oblivian....Montreal had an Expo and a summer Olympics (good ones too)...it still didn't stop it from playing second fiddle to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to give credit where credit is due; those Montrealers are a tenacious bunch, aren't they? Hooray for Canada's lovely second city.


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

I like Beaver Tail and Poutine.

I also like maple syrup all over my breakfast.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

The subject's not even a dressy town, making it hardly a worthwhile place to see or be seen (the blundered combos walking in and outta yer high-end shops, very entertaining)!!

Laval with its faulty flyovers is some other island, not this one. (And if the subject were my city to bid on those games, I'd still reply my hell-no with a different [thankfully] pit of reasons as to why not.)

I'm just trying to help, that's all.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

^^


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

The bashing is amusing and typically one way; it's like Torontonians have better things to do and finally, maybe, don't give a shit.

I like that.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Lightness said:


> Is Toronto currently on the world map?



NOOO!! We're on MARS picking on PLANET EARTH!


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> and finally, maybe, don't give a shit.



That's the part that irks them the most...we never did. We can afford to ignore them, or just poo-poo it. And that is the kind of payback that hits the deepest, and probably makes them even more pissed. I'm sure the fact that in spite of all that, we all still generally like and have positive things to say about Montreal... bugs them even more. 

If you actually want to bug them intentially, when they spew their usual stuff...show pity in return.

Of all the different regional types of Toronto-hating, I like the Montreal style the most (as opposed to Rest-of-Quebec, Maritimes, Western, GTA, non-GTA Ontario, or Far North)....they think about it a lot (that's why they can quote such subtle details like hydro-wire insulation)...and they actually try to be incredibly personally insulting, rather than the westerner type, which is based on completely uninformed mythical crap. 

I like a little effort, and the Montrealers come through.




KGB


----------



## mariokarter (Oct 22, 2006)

hmmmm...maybe if we get an eglington subway out of it. A bid would of course be contingent on the sucess of vancouver, national support, and federal govt. support.


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

I look forward to these things being out of our system:

- Toronto bashing

- Toronto's interest in this circus.

- Taco Bell


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

algonquin said:


> This is a thread about Toronto, not Montreal. And you forgot to include collapsing highway bridges.


I actually thought he was talking about Montreal in that post. But then I saw his response. I'm fairly certain he's never even seen Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't believe this thread has actually made it to 4 pages! Poor old elkram does make me chuckle, however. Not a happy camper, that one. Plus his speeches all sound like literal translations from Babel... confusing, and amusing!


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

I can't believe all the guessings here in response to my earliest post here. Each of them's dead wrong (save for the one about Montreal's being the French-speaking world's second city)!

Summer games don't go to hamlets, villages or towns, right? They go to glamourous cities.

Toronto's neither glamourous nor a city. I've already skimmed the subject of it not being a glamourous town.

The day Toronto were to become a city would occur after the night when I would have been able to have walked down any one of its main streets without having my vision strained by the onslaught of vehicular headlamps seemingly competing with the lamposts overhead (flying over it confirmed my suspicion that even Vancouver's a brighter town than there).

So why don't y'all do something down there about Toronto's dingy appeal, huh, otherwise you're going to promote an overbloated suburb as some reject of a host candidate for some summer games?!!!? Wake up, you really must !!


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

elkram said:


> So why don't y'all do something down there about Toronto's dingy appeal, huh, otherwise you're going to promote an overbloated suburb as some reject of a host candidate for some summer games?!!!? Wake up, you really must !!


Its true, Toronto is the fat ugly girl that never went to the prom. And now just a fat woman with a shih tzu, or a yorkie, or poodle, or yorkiepoo.


----------



## b13 (Jan 14, 2007)

^ I think you guys are being little hars. Toronto is a beautiful city that is till growing. give it some time please and thank you!


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL leave him. He has a problem with Toronto - it's obvious. I would do - I mean his city has lost every single possible title to Toronto. It's now nothing more than a second rate city in a second rate province. You gotta love Montreal for it, they've lost their "appeal" over 30 years ago, yet still think they're some major powerhouse.


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

"save for the one about Montreal's being the French-speaking world's second city"

I think that title goes to Kinshasa.


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

I think all Torontonians should be proud of having the world's best suburb. I'm just confused...what city are we a suburb to?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Filip said:


> LOL leave him. He has a problem with Toronto - it's obvious. I would do - I mean his city has lost every single possible title to Toronto. It's now nothing more than a second rate city in a second rate province. You gotta love Montreal for it, they've lost their "appeal" over 30 years ago, yet still think they're some major powerhouse.


And Montreal is not even "his city". He moved there and lives in some suburb now, but he whines and complains about Montreal all the time too. No cities in Canada meet his high standards. He hates Vancouver almost as much as he hates Toronto. His extent of knowledge of Toronto seems to be limited to him staying here a few days many years ago in transit from Vancouver to Montreal. To be honest I feel sorry for the guy, as he seems like a lonely, unhappy individual. I hope this is a better year for him and he makes some friends!


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

Unless Toronto can pull itself out of this downward spirle it has been in for the last 15 years, no way it is gonna happen. And with our far-left socialist mayor in charge, this seems very unlikely.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Toronto, downward spiral, I don't follow. Elaborate.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Electrify said:


> Unless Toronto can pull itself out of this downward spirle it has been in for the last 15 years, no way it is gonna happen. And with our far-left socialist mayor in charge, this seems very unlikely.


?? What downward spiral? hno:


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

elkram said:


> I can't believe all the guessings here in response to my earliest post here. Each of them's dead wrong (save for the one about Montreal's being the French-speaking world's second city)!
> 
> Summer games don't go to hamlets, villages or towns, right? They go to glamourous cities.
> 
> ...



You're a sad, sad baby. Quit wasting your time embarrassing yourself and do something more productive. I'd suggest having a bath while preparing toast.


----------



## b13 (Jan 14, 2007)

Toronto is a very glamorous city! Every city has pros and cons, just because a city has a few problems does that mean its not glamorous? I really don't think so. Toronto is a great city and is becoming greater! Also would four 5 star hotels be coming to a city that is not glamorous or is a big sub-urb?? No I don't think so!


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

really the cities that are suburbs are the ones that are super clean but don't have a soul walking around in them....


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

algonquin said:


> You're a sad, sad baby.


Go ahead, hog your soreness with the outcome from a bland regional question being mis-plonked into this SC forum.

There's nothing worthwhile about promoting a community bent on virtually copycatting life as popularly portrayed on TV. Most of the evasive responses here strike the very same dulled chord. Rotton-O's the 'star' here, not elkram's (mis-speculated) characteristics (oh, alright . . . here goes: elkram don't watch TV coz elkram don't like it. Now for the bonus: elkram *seldom *grew up with a TV appliance).


----------



## staminous (Oct 13, 2003)

the fact that this posting is 'mis-plonked' here in the international forum prooves how some Toronto forunners on here have a misguided understanding of their city's global staus. (Like Toronto's getting four five star hotels ??? big deal, Melbourne added six last year with two more to come in 08, Brisbane is building three more and Canberra is building two more, Adelaide got one last year and is adding another in 08 and Darwin is adding another two.) ...not to mention Hobart, Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch, Sydney or Perth.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

not to bitch, but every hotel being built around the world these days is 5-star.

Didn't Maple Leaf Square say there hotel section is 5-star..

Also Toronto is adding smaller exclusive hotels anyway. (regency, Hazelton)


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

staminous said:


> the fact that this posting is 'mis-plonked' here in the international forum prooves how some Toronto forunners on here have a misguided understanding of their city's global staus. (Like Toronto's getting four five star hotels ??? big deal, Melbourne added six last year with two more to come in 08, Brisbane is building three more and Canberra is building two more, Adelaide got one last year and is adding another in 08 and Darwin is adding another two.) ...not to mention Hobart, Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch, Sydney or Perth.



Completely relevant post. Thank you for that fantastic contribution. Now we can argue over which city is better! Hurray!

But yeah, I have no idea why this is not in the Toronto section.



elkram said:


> Go ahead, hog your soreness with the outcome from a bland regional question being mis-plonked into this SC forum.
> 
> There's nothing worthwhile about promoting a community bent on virtually copycatting life as popularly portrayed on TV. Most of the evasive responses here strike the very same dulled chord. Rotton-O's the 'star' here, not elkram's (mis-speculated) characteristics (oh, alright . . . here goes: elkram don't watch TV coz elkram don't like it. Now for the bonus: elkram *seldom *grew up with a TV appliance).


Whats with your hate for Toronto, or anything in Canada not named Montreal? You come off as smug and condescending. Are you really trying to convince us of your superiority by virtue of you not watching TV?


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

staminous said:


> big deal, Melbourne added six last year with two more to come in 08, Brisbane is building three more and Canberra is building two more, Adelaide got one last year and is adding another in 08 and Darwin is adding another two.) ...not to mention Hobart, Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch, Sydney or Perth.


Wow, these cities are building 50-70 storey big int'l named luxury hotels (then if they are not, its no comparison then is it)? Theres not much to say about '4 stars' anyways. The only one in ontario is off the highway in almost the middle of nowhere, in wine producing country. I wouldn't call it luxury, but I guess the ammends. make it such. The ones in Toronto are trying to make a significant presense felt in terms of location and building. Any one can do what the holiday inn does, and build a 20s hotel, but these buildings are going to make a significant presence, and is a sign of the times.

And what rating scale are you using anyways? By other ratings, easier ones, Toronto already has 4 star hotels, but that is not the highest rating under that system.


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

elkram said:


> There's nothing worthwhile about promoting a community bent on virtually copycatting life as popularly portrayed on TV. ).


Exactly, back on topic.

Toronto, being the suburb it is, is definately trying to copy cat those popular suburb community TV shows. You know, those ones. The OC, desperate house wives, um, um, trading spouces,.

Ha, take that. While you suburb folks eat your TV influenced 'Mcdonalds' and your 'Burger King', you'll never have homegrown chains to feast on, like smoked meat from "La Belle Province", and hot dogs from "Valentine", real chinese food from 'Tiki Ming'. St-Hubert's trade mark dry chicken was too good for you which is why they closed most franchises in Ontario.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

elkram said:


> Go ahead, hog your soreness with the outcome from a bland regional question being mis-plonked into this SC forum.
> 
> There's nothing worthwhile about promoting a community bent on virtually copycatting life as popularly portrayed on TV. Most of the evasive responses here strike the very same dulled chord. Rotton-O's the 'star' here, not elkram's (mis-speculated) characteristics (oh, alright . . . here goes: elkram don't watch TV coz elkram don't like it. Now for the bonus: elkram *seldom *grew up with a TV appliance).


Why does everything you say sound like it has been a direct translation from Babelfish? Strange for someone who claims to have moved to Canada from England. :lol:




staminous said:


> the fact that this posting is 'mis-plonked' here in the international forum prooves how some Toronto forunners on here have a misguided understanding of their city's global staus. (Like Toronto's getting four five star hotels ??? big deal, Melbourne added six last year with two more to come in 08, Brisbane is building three more and Canberra is building two more, Adelaide got one last year and is adding another in 08 and Darwin is adding another two.) ...not to mention Hobart, Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch, Sydney or Perth.


Here's a bit of advice, staminous. If you see "Toronto" in the headline of a thread, walk on by. You seem threatened by Toronto so best avoid all information on it! 

Of course this thread is in the wrong section and it should have been moved at the beginning. B13 was new and obviously put it in the wrong place. But it has been fun reading the replies! Takes very little to get some folk all worked up! :lol: :banana:


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

staminous said:


> have a misguided understanding of their city's global staus


Heh heh, I reckon this ain't just limited to the forummers here -- nobody outside that lakeside burb'd be bothered to guide no matter the type of chosen resident down there to a sensible assement of that region's influence upon the world.

Somebody slighted Detroit earlier in this thread, it would appear (I'm flattered my town's been paralled to such a legendary town!)

Detroit's a place that -- not just once, but twice -- turned the world onto hot music: Motown and house.

The pity is that I cannot, for the life of me, imagine what legend Toronto'd contribute to the world, except _maybe _the 3333 Summah Games.

Toronto shrunk its opportunities by limiting itself to corporate agendas throughout its ages. Maybe the Olympics needs a dose of bland summer games once in a while.


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

I hear ya bro. Past glory, like Detroit's is much better than current day respectability. Detroit and Montreal in the same breath, motown and smoked meat. Gritty cities rule! Now just pour maple syrup all over it, and it turns into breakfast.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I would love to have seen Detroit in the 30's.


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

elkram said:


> Heh heh, I reckon this ain't just limited to the forummers here -- nobody outside that lakeside burb'd be bothered to guide no matter the type of chosen resident down there to a sensible assement of that region's influence upon the world.



:dunno:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

a games in toronto would be great...but seriously how many times does this need to be debated?


----------

